# Drittanbieter bei Vodafone - Widerspruch



## Jock (5 Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hat das funktioniert, ich habe das mal detailliert dokumentiert

http://drittanbieter.blogspot.de


----------



## Marco (8 Dezember 2013)

Und was ist mit den Kosten für die Überweisung? Wurde die auch "erlassen".

Und wegen den Mahnkosten, entweder man bestreitet diese ganz oder gar nicht. Aber nicht das die Höhe unangemessen ist (Meine Meinung).

Das redundante Schreiben (Mail, Fax und Einschreiben) ist gut kann aber auch in die Hose gehen, wenn die Eingänge in verschiedenen Abteilungen bearbeitet werden.

Ansonsten gut das man hier dem Anbieter die Stirn zeigt, denn dieses durchreichen von Kosten ist nicht stathaft.

Gruß Marco


----------



## handyrebell (1 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

bitte die Gründgebühren immer bezahlen. Schreibt im Überweisungstext auch immer, was ihr dort bezahlt, z.B. Grundgebühr 2/2014.

Häufig arbeiten die Telefongesellschaften mit Sperrungen der Anschlüsse, obwohl nur die Drittanbieterforderungen offen sind. Dieses Vorgehen verstößt gegen die geltenden Vorschriften. Die Voraussetzungen einer Anschlusssperrung sind in § 45k TKG geregelt. Nach § 45k Absatz 2 Satz 1 TKG muss der Zahlungsrückstand mindestens 75,00 € betragen. Nicht titulierte Forderungen, die form- und fristgerecht beanstandet wurden sowie die Forderungen Dritter dürfen dabei nicht berücksichtigt werden, § 45k Absatz 2 Satz 2 u. 3 TKG. Die Sperre des Telefonanschlusses ist nicht rechtmäßig. Leider interessiert das viele Anbieter nicht, weil nur mit der Sperre der erforderliche Druck auf den Kunden ausgeübt werden kann. Sekundäransprüche gegen den Telefonanbieter, z.B. Schadenersatz, sind schwierig durchzusetzen, da die Darlegung eines konkreten Schadens erfahrungsgemäß schwierig ist. Falls der Anbieter weiter hart bleibt, hilfen nur Beschwerden bei folgenden Stellen:
- Verbraucherzentralen
- BVL, wirtschaftlicher Verbraucherschutz, Mauerstr. 39 – 42, 10117 Berlin
- Bundesnetzagentur, Postfach: 80 01, 53105 Bonn

Letztendlich verstößt in solchen Fällen der Telefonanbieter gegen die Gesetze und hat mehr zu verlieren.


----------

